# How can i teach my puppy who is 13 weeks old to poop and peeHow can i teach my puppy



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm assuming when you go out to potty you don't play or walk or do anything else. It's important that the puppy understands this is for potty, nothing else. You can teach your puppy a command to pee and have him pee every time you say the command. Next time you go out and you see him getting ready to pee (watch carefully for the signs - circling, etc.) quickly give him the command. After he's peed praise him like crazy and feed him some yummy treats and say over and over "good (command word)!!!! Go right back inside. Repeat every time you go out. Soon he'll go on command.

If he's going inside watch him like a hawk and as soon as he starts circling, crouching or even going swoop him up by tucking his tail between his legs and run outside.

Don't worry about irregularities right now, just keep at it.


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

Eventually he will get on a semi-regular pooping schedule (or at least hopefully he will). Sometimes moving them around bit gets them to go.


----------

